# Backing tracks...



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Just found these over on TGP...if anybody else has some good backing tracks for practicing over, post 'em up in here!!

http://www.lawrencefritts.com/backingtracks.html
http://www.freshbt.com/
http://www.bluesblast.com/


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I have some at www.dolphinstreet.com/backing_tracks/


----------



## improvman (Dec 17, 2010)

I have just released some brand new guitar jam tracks on my site. They are all original compositions written and recorded by a friend of mine and we would love if you took a look at them right here...Guitar Jam Tracks.


----------



## Michael_guitar (Apr 9, 2011)

I released some Backing Tracks named "JamTracks" in different categories. There is some Blues and Pop/Rock Stuff available at the moment. 
My new series "Funk & Soul Grooves" will be released very soon. Please check my web site: Welcome to my website

Best 
Michael


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

dan_ said:


> Just found these over on TGP...if anybody else has some good backing tracks for practicing over, post 'em up in here!!


Here's a few I've been using to practice along to. They're free and most can be streamed.

Listings by artist
guitarbackingtrack.com
guitarvoice.com 
guitarbt.com

Various genres
datamusic.org

Jazz standards 
ralphpatt.com


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ohhh jazz standards .. thanks


----------

